# Legal job opportunities



## 2380 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, I have recently been granted my PR and will be migrating shortly from Ireland to Australia, most likely NSW with the possibility of another state. I initially held an Irish Law Degree, but thereafter completed all the relevant Australian qualifications and I am now admitted as a Solicitor in NSW. As I don't have any post qualification experience as a Solicitor I am mainly looking at newly qualified roles. I should mention that I do have over 6 years experience in Ireland in the legal industry. What is the current legal job market like for someone with the above experience and qualifications?


----------



## Ozbound3 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi. I'm sorry I can't provide any information on this topic as I have not moved to Australia yet, but I have been hoping someone would reply to this as well since I have a similar question. I'm a paralegal in America currently waiting on a partner visa to come through. I'm also wondering how the legal market is and what kind of job prospects there are in Australia in general. Good luck!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

thefreetraveler said:


> Hi, I have recently been granted my PR and will be migrating shortly from Ireland to Australia, most likely NSW with the possibility of another state. I initially held an Irish Law Degree, but thereafter completed all the relevant Australian qualifications and I am now admitted as a Solicitor in NSW. As I don't have any post qualification experience as a Solicitor I am mainly looking at newly qualified roles. I should mention that I do have over 6 years experience in Ireland in the legal industry. What is the current legal job market like for someone with the above experience and qualifications?


Hi

You could try looking at sites like this:
https://www.seek.com.au/jobs-in-legal/in-All-Sydney-NSW

I would suggest contacting some of these people now and advising them of your experience and expected arrival date.
Being admitted already is certainly in your favour!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Ozbound3 said:


> Hi. I'm sorry I can't provide any information on this topic as I have not moved to Australia yet, but I have been hoping someone would reply to this as well since I have a similar question. I'm a paralegal in America currently waiting on a partner visa to come through. I'm also wondering how the legal market is and what kind of job prospects there are in Australia in general. Good luck!


Maybe you could contact the Law Society of the state you will live in, and see if they could give you a guide as to the acceptability of any qualification you may have, and the possibility of any bridging courses to Australian qualifications.


----------



## Straricco (Jan 16, 2018)

Can you tell me the route you took to be admitted to Australian roll? I'm an Irish qualified solicitor, thinking about taking online study following my skills assessment, I'll be doing this from Ireland. Just want to know if you studied while in Australia or like me qualified in Ireland and then took extra subjects to re-qualify?


----------

